# How do you estimate adult weight for a giant breed puppy?



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just out of curiosity:
My Caucasian ovcharka puppy is almost 5 months old (next week he will) and he weighs 35 pounds.
And i hear about that theory which states that "multiplying a puppy's 4 month old weight by 2 will give you his estimated adult weight..."
But if i follow that theory, my puppy would weigh only 60-70 pounds when he is an adult, which is impossible because that breed is poised to reach 100+ at pounds at least when fully grown ...

Does that theory apply on giant breeds?

By the way, my puppy is in perfect shape and everyone that sees him says he's chubby and huge....

I attached some pictures of him so you can see his body profile.

Thanks.


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

35 pounds isn't very much if it is a giant breed...

At 4 or 5 months my puppy was 27 pounds and he stopped around 70 pounds, so I'd bet yours will only get to 80 pounds or so unless he gets a sudden growth spurt.


----------



## marley55 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am not too familiar with this breed but according to their standards males should stand anywhere from 25 1/2 to 30 + inches at the withers and should weigh 100 + pounds. Females are a bit smaller, 80 + pounds and a minimum of 24 1/2 inches. If that is the case 35 pounds is a bit lite at 5 months but he may be a late bloomer 

I have raised several rotties and their growth rule of thumb is 10 pounds per month for the first 7-10 months and then slows down and the muscle and bulk begin to build.

This is not a very common breed in the US so I am assuming you got him from a quality breeder. Have you asked your breeders opinion on his growth and weight ? A COE breeder should be willing to answer and assist with problems and questions though out the life of your dog.


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

I have never heard of this, but that doesnt means its not true.

I have a giant breed puppy and at 4 months he weighed 66.1 pounds.

His father weighs 149.9 but my pups weight at 4 months is on the high side.

So my pup might reach between 149 pounds and 176 pounds.

If i doubled my pups weight from 4 months he would weigh 132.2 pounds which I would think was too light for that he is bigger at his current age then his father was.

But really thats all i can say on the subject, ask me again in 5 months.

Jaymee


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

That seems low for a Ovtcharka at that age.

Are you using a properly calibrated scale to weigh? My scale at home gives my 6 month old Dane a weight of 75 pounds but the Vets office gives her 82. Mine isn't calibrated properly.

For a full grown, Ovtcharka's usually are around 120 pounds and 26-27 inches for a male.

Using the multiplying method, my Dane would only be 100 pounds from her 4 month age. That's not happening when Mommy and Daddy are 160 and 220 respectively.

I'd say that method is severely flawed.


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Great Dane said:


> That seems low for a Ovtcharka at that age.
> 
> Are you using a properly calibrated scale to weigh? My scale at home gives my 6 month old Dane a weight of 75 pounds but the Vets office gives her 82. Mine isn't calibrated properly.
> 
> ...


I would say so too, because my puppy's dad is way over the height standard.
He's 35 inches at the shoulders ! I've seen the dog. He is huge.
And the bitch is about normal standard.
And you might be right about the scale. 
I guess i have to take a special visit(one hour ride) to my vet...



sterkrazzy said:


> 35 pounds isn't very much if it is a giant breed...
> 
> At 4 or 5 months my puppy was 27 pounds and he stopped around 70 pounds, so I'd bet yours will only get to 80 pounds or so unless he gets a sudden growth spurt.


I just added some pictures....


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

i always use the same calculation but with another half. My 4 month old neo mastiff is 55 lbs
55+55=110+28=138
it has always been close to acurate for me! good luck.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would agree that something must be wrong with the scale. I have heard with giant breeds, you double their 6 month old weight. Honestly though, I would just go off of the parents. I don't think there is a real great system that gets the adult weight 100% correct. 

My male collie puppy is 4 months, and 42 pounds. He will, at most, be 75-80 pounds(although, the particular breeder tends to have large males and females).


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> I would agree that something must be wrong with the scale. I have heard with giant breeds, you double their 6 month old weight. Honestly though, I would just go off of the parents. I don't think there is a real great system that gets the adult weight 100% correct.
> 
> My male collie puppy is 4 months, and 42 pounds. He will, at most, be 75-80 pounds(although, the particular breeder tends to have large males and females).


Yeah, but even if that scale is 75% accurate, and even if i multiply by 2 than add half, he would weigh 80 pounds at the max...which is way below standards...

I don't know.
U might be right about the 6 month theory...


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

qwerty80 said:


> I would say so too, because my puppy's dad is way over the height standard.
> He's 35 inches at the shoulders ! I've seen the dog. He is huge.
> And the bitch is about normal standard.
> And you might be right about the scale.
> ...




Wow, Daddy is a big boy! 

Judging by the pics, your boy looks great.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

35 lbs seems light for me for a giant breed at that age. my sammy was 25-30 at 5 months and he is only 50 now at 10 months. but, i don't know, maybe that is right for your doggie!

my next doggie will be something like a newfie, st. bernard, or bernese, so maybe then i will have a better idea


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say Thanks for all the responds everyone.
Peace.


----------

